# Solved: USB Device Malfunction



## Jordan Clout (May 8, 2008)

I recently purchased a USB stick for school related matters. I managed to save my files to the USB stick from our home computer without any issues, worked on some of those files at school and when I tried to access them later at home I encountered a problem. I'm unable to read anything on the USB stick as my computer now doesnt recognize the device . 

It may be co-incidental but I'm also getting an error message when I try to print any document from the hard drive. I've tried different ports and neither the USB stick nor the printer works. I can print a test page direct from the printer itself.

When attempting to print an error message appears as follows:

'One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned and Windows does not recognise it'. I've looked into the port location and it indicates that 'no drivers are installed for this device'. The device is enabled and I've performed the Toubleshoot without any success.

I have checked the cables and all connections appear OK.

I've looked through the Device Manager and checked the USB Controllers. For the 'unknown device' I proceeded through Properties into the Driver section which indicates 'No driver files are required or have been loaded for this device'. 

I have checked each USB Root Hub and noted that 'This device is working properly'. The same applies for each USB Open Host Controller - 'This device is working properly'


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you have at least XP Service Pack 1 do this;

Disconnect any USB devices. Go into Device Manager, expand Universal Serial Bus Controllers. Right click on everything listed and uninstall. 

After uninstalling all the drivers, when you restart Windows should reinstall all the drivers. Reconnect USB devices.


----------



## Jordan Clout (May 8, 2008)

To Win2Kpro: Thanks for your assistance. All OK now.


----------



## Jordan Clout (May 8, 2008)

Jordan Clout said:


> I recently purchased a USB stick for school related matters. I managed to save my files to the USB stick from our home computer without any issues, worked on some of those files at school and when I tried to access them later at home I encountered a problem. I'm unable to read anything on the USB stick as my computer now doesnt recognize the device .
> 
> It may be co-incidental but I'm also getting an error message when I try to print any document from the hard drive. I've tried different ports and neither the USB stick nor the printer works. I can print a test page direct from the printer itself.
> 
> ...


 Problem solved


----------

